# What the HECK is wrong with SquareEnix lately?



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2010)

they only publish very mediocre titles lately (front mission evolved for example).
deus ex: human revolution, which was awarded as best game of E3 2010, only got a single TV at PAX at their booth, showing off the old E3 trailer.
they released final fantasy 14 in a COMPLETELY unfinished state and managed to make it even worse than final fantasy 11! gametrailers gave it a 4.2 out of 10 today, just by pointing out the obvious (and sometimes basically gamebreaking) flaws... thats the lowest score i have ever seen for any numbered title in the final fantasy series.
even final fantasy 13 was more miss than hit for most people... and there is STILL no word about a releasedate for final fantasy versus 13.

i really am wondering right now, do they WANT to get out of business? if they keep it up like that that sure wont be a problem...
developing an MMO costs a SHITLOAD of money! how can they afford to throw it on the market in a state like that? i mean, half the content is missing and the landscape is basically copypasted (thats actually how the game engine works to reduce loadtimes... they recycled entire landscapes and parts of buildings for that)! you can patch that up after the release but come on, does that really fix a mess like that?


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 9, 2010)

Square-Enix must be running out of ideas. Everything has it's glory days. I just hope they can think of a new badass game! Why don't they try making a Final Fantasy game in Wii? Although, accidents concerning NWii will rise. XD


----------



## Zydala (Oct 9, 2010)

Square Enix has been looking to change their business plans for a while, actually. Did you know that they've been really interested in Western game concepts as of recent and want to start using them in their works? I think they're definitely in the midst of talking about changing strategies.



BlackDragonAlpha said:


> Why don't they try making a Final Fantasy game in Wii?


 
You mean like the three that they've made so far? five including wiiware. but those probably don't count to anyone. There's a reason that there hasn't been any substantial wii games from them - there isn't enough power in the systems to deliver what they want, or what people would expect. And I don't know how many of their fans are wii owners, or would use it for their games. Casual gamers aren't really their audience. Unfortunately that's how it is.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 9, 2010)

Zydala said:


> There's a reason that there hasn't been any substantial wii games from them - there isn't enough power in the systems to deliver what they want, or what people would expect.


 I can only hope it's "or what the people would expect", as if SE's to the point that what they _want_ more than anything else is a graphical powerhouse, then shit has already hit the fan for them.  

Then again, I still play my PSX (and, if at a friends' place who has it, the N64) and don't recoil in horror at the in-game graphics.  For some people, that's unbelievable.  I'm just hoping SE hasn't gone to the point that if they can't make it the latest generation of pretty, they aren't going to bother with it.  You can get a _hell_ of an interesting fantasy realm without delving too deeply into graphics.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I can only hope it's "or what the people would expect", as if SE's to the point that what they _want_ more than anything else is a graphical powerhouse, then shit has already hit the fan for them.
> 
> Then again, I still play my PSX (and, if at a friends' place who has it, the N64) and don't recoil in horror at the in-game graphics.  For some people, that's unbelievable.  I'm just hoping SE hasn't gone to the point that if they can't make it the latest generation of pretty, they aren't going to bother with it.  You can get a _hell_ of an interesting fantasy realm without delving too deeply into graphics.


 
I'm someone who replays all the old games too :] haha. I don't have very much of a need for good-looking things myself, but unfortunately I think we're a minority these days. That's just the way it is. And SE IS well known for having good-looking games and not skimping with that sort of thing. Even their DS games are up and above the standard, and their PSP games practically break the system with the graphics. So yeah, unfortunately I think that's a big part of it. Adding the fact that the Wii's controls can be a bit of a strange set-up for RPGs, and since they're used to making games that are chock-full of smaller things (minigames, additions, quests) and have pretty expansive worlds, it's a tough combo. Not saying it can't be done, but I think they've shown what they think of the Wii's power, and its audience.


----------



## jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

Deus Ex is nowhere near completion, they don't even have a playable mission or anything yet. It's not going to be released until late 2011, but that's probably going to get pushed back to mid 2012. So, they really didn't have much to show for it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> Deus Ex is nowhere near completion, they don't even have a playable mission or anything yet. It's not going to be released until late 2011, but that's probably going to get pushed back to mid 2012. So, they really didn't have much to show for it.


 
that might be true but i suppose they still want to sell the game in the end. even if its not even close to being finished yet its just not a good business practise to hide the best game of E3 in the corner of your booth...


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Well you know, when you spend all your time focusing on two major franchises, something has to suffer.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> that might be true but i suppose they still want to sell the game in the end. even if its not even close to being finished yet its just not a good business practise to hide the best game of E3 in the corner of your booth...


 
When ever has "best game = most popular and able to get people's attention"? They know who they're catering to. They're catering to people who don't want them to give up on 20-year franchises, and expect every one of the sequels to live up to some grand expectation. Who's heard of Deus Ex? Best game of E3? A majority don't pay attention to E3. By the way, SE isn't actually developing Deus Ex - they're just publishing it, which means they can only show as much as Eidos is giving 'em.


----------



## jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

also mmos always get terrible initial reviews


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i really am wondering right now, do they WANT to get out of business? if they keep it up like that that sure wont be a problem...
> developing an MMO costs a SHITLOAD of money! how can they afford to throw it on the market in a state like that? i mean, half the content is missing and the landscape is basically copypasted (thats actually how the game engine works to reduce loadtimes... they recycled entire landscapes and parts of buildings for that)! you can patch that up after the release but come on, does that really fix a mess like that?


 
Simple. Fanboys. Get enough, and they keep buying it NO MATTER WHAT. Why do you think Sonic the Hedgehog keeps getting new games, despite the amount of shitty games greatly outweighing the amount of good ones?


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Simple. Fanboys. Get enough, and they keep buying it NO MATTER WHAT. Why do you think Sonic the Hedgehog keeps getting new games, despite the amount of shitty games greatly outweighing the amount of good ones?


 It's fanboys and parents buying the games for their kids when it comes to Sonic. Same with Pokemon kinda.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 9, 2010)

They published Just Cause 2, so at least they have done something good recently.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2010)

that is true. man, squareeninx has become pretty cold over the years >_>
and they might now develope deus ex but eidos is now a part of SE, they bought them. and no matter how you look at it, presenting nothing new of a game that MANY people are waiting for is just retarded...
they just focused on FF14 which isnt even that popular among fans of the series


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2010)

Birth by Sleep doesn't count because nobody has a PSP. 

Or Dragon Quest IX even if they didn't publish it outside of Japan and they let Nintendo handle advertisements.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Birth by Sleep doesn't count because nobody has a PSP.
> 
> Or Dragon Quest IX even if they didn't publish it outside of Japan and they let Nintendo handle advertisements.


 
i think these are some good examples. im just really not a fan of any of those and focused on the things they really did screw up in my opinion^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i think these are some good examples. im just really not a fan of any of those and focused on the things they really did screw up in my opinion^^


 
This is the *internet*. It's also *2010*. 

Nowadays, you're *supposed* to only mention the negatives. (oh yeah, After Years and Dissidia don't "count" either, as well as how several people out there actually *want* cell-phone exclusive games to be released overseas, as After Years shows us)


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> This is the *internet*. It's also *2010*.
> 
> Nowadays, you're *supposed* to only mention the negatives.


 
indeed! =D
seriously though, these decisions they made in these cases are just mind boggling in my opinion. they can do better, i know and still love SE  its just... almost everything they touched lately reaks! dragon quest 9 might be good but developing a DS game doesnt cost nearly as much as developing an MMO. i just dont get why anyone would still want to compete in that market. especially with a half assed product! sure, it might be good in the future with patches and what not but what about the first impression? until now almost no one i know who played the game actually liked it, they all had the same complaints.
but i dont get the business practises of most companies in the industry right now >_>


----------



## Tycho (Oct 9, 2010)

Wait, Squeenix has their mitts on the Deus Ex franchise?

Icky.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, Squeenix has their mitts on the Deus Ex franchise?
> 
> Icky.


  Have you seen the trailers?  They're great, I mean there's this Transformer robot and the main character's capable of surrounding himself in an orb of energy and there's this guy named Barret who has a machinegun in his right arm...


----------



## Runa (Oct 9, 2010)

Simple:  they fucked up when they released Final Fantasy: the spirits within, and merged...now Square sucks becuase they're so worried about doing poorly that they are selling out.  

Before Square merged with Enix, they hadn't made sequels or offshoots, since then we've got an entire FFVII collection (crisis core, before crisis, advent children, etc), Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XII (which was in the same world as Tactics), a sequel to FF tactics with Tactics Advance, then another sequel to that....more lovely Wii and Gamecube games (the crystal chronicles series) the entire FFXIII collection, and Dissidia. 

They sold out, simple as that.  They stopped trying to make games that were fun, original, and completely new and instead relied on the same old tricks and catering to fanboys...

Sad, really.


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 9, 2010)

Runa said:


> Simple:  they fucked up when they released Final Fantasy: the spirits within, and merged...now Square sucks becuase they're so worried about doing poorly that they are selling out.
> 
> Before Square merged with Enix, they hadn't made sequels or offshoots, since then we've got an entire FFVII collection (crisis core, before crisis, advent children, etc), Final Fantasy X-2, Final Fantasy XII (which was in the same world as Tactics), a sequel to FF tactics with Tactics Advance, then another sequel to that....more lovely Wii and Gamecube games (the crystal chronicles series) the entire FFXIII collection, and Dissidia.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know about that.  I mean they could have made the ps3 remake of FF VII like everyone was screaming for...and still are.  Final fantasy VII is one of my favourite games of all time and a lot of other peoples as well, so they will try and cash in on it.  The problem is the follow ups like crisis core etc haven't been that great though.

They manage to come up with new story lines and characters for the final fantasy games but I think they are scared to stray to far from their normal game types.  Think their company moto is "Stick to what you do best".  If they changed and started bring out totally different games they could go bust trying to overreach themselves.  We have seen that a million times before with games companies.  They spend millions producing a new radically different game and it ends up being garbage and it bombs.  End of company.

I know everyone is slating them for squeezing every last penny, or cent for you Americans, out of the final fantasy VII name but I would love to see a remake of it for the ps3.  I mean those video sequences they put together as a demo for ps3 looked amazing and as I said it is still one of my favourite games of all time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, Squeenix has their mitts on the Deus Ex franchise?
> 
> Icky.


 
Are they *publishing* it or *developing* it?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Are they *publishing* it or *developing* it?


 
I dunno, but they touched it apparently.  jRPG company touched my wRPG/FPS hybrid, ew.  Either way it can't be good.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 9, 2010)

Squeenix bought out Eidos over a year ago so I'm pretty sure the Eidos wing is developing it but Squeenix is ultimately responsible for developing the game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2010)

Zydala said:


> You mean like the three that they've made so far? five including wiiware. but those probably don't count to anyone. There's a reason that there hasn't been any substantial wii games from them - there isn't enough power in the systems to deliver what they want, or what people would expect. And I don't know how many of their fans are wii owners, or would use it for their games. Casual gamers aren't really their audience. Unfortunately that's how it is.


 Even though Dragon Quest X is coming to the Wii



Lyoto said:


> I don't know about that.  I mean they could have made the ps3 remake of FF VII.


 Never going to happen.

NEVER.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Even though Dragon Quest X is coming to the Wii


 
Hey cool didn't know that!

That being said, Dragon Quest hasn't been on a system more advanced than a PS2, so it's probably going to stay at that same quality. Compared to, like, Final Fantasy/Versus/Agito/XIII and Star Ocean, Last Remnant etc. I guess that's closer to what I was talking about when I made the comparison.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2010)

Front mission evolved was such a fucking disappointment. :C


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know much about their bigger system games recently... They haven't seemed to have such a great reception, though.

Their games for portable systems have seemed to only get better and better, though. Like "The World Ends With You" for the Nintendo DS. That game doesn't get enough attention, and it's really amazing. I got it thinking it would just be something cool to play, and ended up getting kinda hooked on it. 
Haven't played 385/2 Days, though.
Or Birth by Sleep or Crisis Core. Because... when it came to buying a portable gaming system, the DS won out of sheer multitude of ridiculous games.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm tired of them trying to alter the rpg formula and make it more action oriented. Either stick to turn-based, or make it a full on action title. Not these hybrid attempts. I'd like to see them copy Tales of Vesperia if they want to make an action rpg. Either that or a turn based game like Blue Dragon or Lost Odessy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 10, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Hey cool didn't know that!
> 
> That being said, Dragon Quest hasn't been on a system more advanced than a PS2, so it's probably going to stay at that same quality. Compared to, like, Final Fantasy/Versus/Agito/XIII and Star Ocean, Last Remnant etc. I guess that's closer to what I was talking about when I made the comparison.


 Or it could be like Xenoblade and be fucking _amazing_.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 10, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Or it could be like Xenoblade and be fucking _amazing_.


 
I can't lie I hope that thing's really good and sets a new standard for wii games


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 10, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Squeenix bought out Eidos over a year ago so I'm pretty sure the Eidos wing is developing it but Squeenix is ultimately responsible for developing the game.


 
So Eidos and Square-Enix are developing it at the same time? o-O



Lucien Pyrus said:


> I'm tired of them trying to alter the rpg formula and make it more action oriented. Either stick to turn-based, or make it a full on action title. Not these hybrid attempts. I'd like to see them copy Tales of Vesperia if they want to make an action rpg. Either that or a turn based game like Blue Dragon or Lost Odessy.


 
Good luck getting a turn-based game that's *not* Civilization out nowadays.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> So Eidos and Square-Enix are developing it at the same time? o-O


 
I made that more complicated than it needed to be. The Eidos team located in Europe is developing the game, but Square-Enix corporate will ultimately have final say over the whole game. Consider the Nintendo-Retro relationship in the development of the Prime games. 

However, that relationship may change. Square-Enix has stated they plan to dissolve Eidos and turn the company into Square-Enix Europe.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 10, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Square-Enix has stated they plan to dissolve Eidos and turn the company into Square-Enix Europe.


 
 

I guess on the plus side, it means we don't have to worry about a SE-ified Blood Omen conclusion.


----------



## gdzeek (Oct 10, 2010)

Theyre too hip to be square


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> I don't know about that.  I mean they could have made the ps3 remake of FF VII like everyone was screaming for...and still are.  Final fantasy VII is one of my favourite games of all time and a lot of other peoples as well, so they will try and cash in on it.  The problem is the follow ups like crisis core etc haven't been that great though.
> 
> I know everyone is slating them for squeezing every last penny, or cent for you Americans, out of the final fantasy VII name but I would love to see a remake of it for the ps3.  I mean those video sequences they put together as a demo for ps3 looked amazing and as I said it is still one of my favourite games of all time.


 
God no... Please, no.

Now from a business standpoint, you're absolutely correct.  A remake WOULD sell through the roof, for fans would lap it up like leftover cake frosting.  But constantly revisiting old titles sends out a clear signal that you've completely run dry of original ideas, which is something Square was unheard of back in the 90s.  Hell, I'd love a full-blown graphically updated remake of *Secret of Mana*, *Xenogears* or *Chrono Trigger* myself, but I'd much rather see them try new things.  The potential is still there, or else little gems like *The World Ends With You* wouldn't have existed.

Remaking *FFVII* is no different than George Lucas wanting to re-release the *Star Wars* saga in 3D over the next few years.  And I GUARANTEE you that you'll have purists who will shun the remake as an abomination, favoring the dated (but memorable) PS1 original.  Nostalgia can be mean like that.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 10, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> I don't know about that.  I mean they could have made the ps3 remake of FF VII like everyone was screaming for...and still are.  Final fantasy VII is one of my favourite games of all time and a lot of other peoples as well, so they will try and cash in on it.  The problem is the follow ups like crisis core etc haven't been that great though.
> 
> They manage to come up with new story lines and characters for the final fantasy games but I think they are scared to stray to far from their normal game types.  Think their company moto is "Stick to what you do best".  If they changed and started bring out totally different games they could go bust trying to overreach themselves.  We have seen that a million times before with games companies.  They spend millions producing a new radically different game and it ends up being garbage and it bombs.  End of company.
> 
> I know everyone is slating them for squeezing every last penny, or cent for you Americans, out of the final fantasy VII name but I would love to see a remake of it for the ps3.  I mean those video sequences they put together as a demo for ps3 looked amazing and as I said it is still one of my favourite games of all time.


 
I've said it before and I'll say it again: A Final Fantasy VII Remake is a goldmine for SE that will, without a doubt, divide up VII's fanbase entirely. Depending on how they handle the project, you will either have people complain that a) it's changed too much since the original and they added too many new things, or b) they didn't change it enough and it's the same old same old.

Fans are probably going to hope for graphics that are close to Advent Children's or FFXIII's. Do you remember the minigame where you use a dolphin to jump over an electric fence? Cross-dressing? Red XIII wobbling around in a Shinra outfit?

Now imagine that in high-definition. Now think of the projects that Square-Enix has taken up as of late for the Final Fantasy franchise. Crisis Core. Versus. Agito. Does it seem like they'd tackle any of those points from the original story? Most likely not. Which means the beast that would come from SE would be very different from your original, nostalgic memories of VII.

Nostalgia. Reinvention. Those are a volatile pair.

I had a friend, in the same breath, argue that they should just make it exactly the same as the first one, and complain that Crisis Core didn't add any backstory to Sephiroth's life. _Wait what I'm sorry what are you looking for?_

I'm not saying they're not gonna make the game. They probably will. But it's not so simple. They have to get it _just right_ so as not to isolate the majority of players. They're going to, I'm sure of it, but the less people they make angry over it the better.

P.S. pennies are called pennies in America


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Oct 11, 2010)

What ISN'T with SE these days? It's like things went str8 down the hill after FF7 and they started discussing FF7: AC.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally, people have to just deal with it. Especially the Squeenix fans. It is an awful game.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 11, 2010)

All I'm saying is, I find it hard to believe that the Wii is incapable of doing Final Fantasy X. I was mildly excited in new Final Fantasy games for GameCube and Wii, until I saw the round-child weirdo side-adventure thing that was Crystal Chronicles.

I'm also disappointed that whenever a new Mana game comes out, it gets bad reviews and people keep saying Secret of Mana was the pinnacle of the series. Okay, so... Square, why can't you make another Secret of Mana, what is so hard about it? Sword of Mana could have been good except I found the dialogue and story to be the most boring I've ever read in a videogame. Even Final Fantasy Adventure which it's based on wasn't that boring, what the heck? Is making a better-looking version of Flammie the only thing you're able to do? In fact, that's it: just make a game where you're flying around as Flammie, and make the landscapes all overblown pretty like you always do. Maybe that would pacify SoM fans such as myself?


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 11, 2010)

Folgrimeo said:


> All I'm saying is, I find it hard to believe that the Wii is incapable of doing Final Fantasy X. I was mildly excited in new Final Fantasy games for GameCube and Wii, until I saw the round-child weirdo side-adventure thing that was Crystal Chronicles.
> 
> I'm also disappointed that whenever a new Mana game comes out, it gets bad reviews and people keep saying Secret of Mana was the pinnacle of the series. Okay, so... Square, why can't you make another Secret of Mana, what is so hard about it? Sword of Mana could have been good except I found the dialogue and story to be the most boring I've ever read in a videogame. Even Final Fantasy Adventure which it's based on wasn't that boring, what the heck? Is making a better-looking version of Flammie the only thing you're able to do? In fact, that's it: just make a game where you're flying around as Flammie, and make the landscapes all overblown pretty like you always do. Maybe that would pacify SoM fans such as myself?


 
You're wishing for something that will probably never happen (at least for now), which is why I chose to simply move on.  Series creator Koichi Ishii became a self-centered egotistical douchebag after *Seiken Densetsu 3*, creating the off-kilter follow-ups that have progressively disappointed fans over the past decade.  He claimed a few years back during an interview that the classic *Seiken* titles weren't exactly what he wanted to envision, regardless of how awesome they were among people who actually played them.  He literally dismissed the 16-bit entries as projects he never wants to revisit again.

*Secret of Mana* and *Seiken 3* ARE equally the pinnacle of the series, and just about everyone who's played them will agree.  The chances of us getting a GOOD *Mana* sequel are about as good as getting a good, REAL follow-up to *Chrono Trigger*.  It's best to move on and let the series die a slow painful death.  It's been beaten with the ugly stick for too long.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 11, 2010)

Uh, what about Legend of Mana? I thought that game was excellent


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2010)

ffffff

Now I have to dig up my SD3 ROM, damn you.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Uh, what about Legend of Mana? I thought that game was excellent


 
I didn't mind the game myself, but most people will argue that it's heavily flawed.  The fact that it's a completely unstructured mess of tiny stories garbled together in a world-creator is enough reason to call it inferior to the originals.  *Legend* is undeniably beautiful, and I did enjoy what it did have to offer... but it doesn't hold a candle.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 11, 2010)

Chrono Cross might have not been a REAL follow-up to trigger but dammit it was such a good gameeeee

I've played it a million times


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> I didn't mind the game myself, but most people will argue that it's heavily flawed.  The fact that it's a completely unstructured mess of tiny stories garbled together in a world-creator is enough reason to call it inferior to the originals.  *Legend* is undeniably beautiful, and I did enjoy what it did have to offer... but it doesn't hold a candle.


 
It's amazing to me. The looks and sounds were enough for me. :3

I don't really like the other ones. Meh IMO.


----------



## Atona (Oct 13, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't say there has been something wrong with them "lately," that seems to imply that this is something recent.

In my eyes, Final Fantasy X and Kingdom Hearts 2 served as the coffin for SquareEnix.
The World Ends With You was the nail that sealed it shut.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 14, 2010)

Atona said:


> I certainly wouldn't say there has been something wrong with them "lately," that seems to imply that this is something recent.
> 
> In my eyes, Final Fantasy X and Kingdom Hearts 2 served as the coffin for SquareEnix.
> The World Ends With You was the nail that sealed it shut.


 
What the --

WEWY was the last SE game I really actually enjoyed from start to finish! GOTY stuff there for me.

But hay I'll respect a difference of opinions too


----------



## Runa (Oct 14, 2010)

I can respect differences, sure, but The World Ends with You was quirky, original, interesting, and done WELL.  sure, it sold like shit, but t hat'd be like someone saying "LittlebigPlanet sucks bad because I don't like platformers"  Sure, not liking something is different from assessing it as lackluster.  Simple as that. 

For instance, I didn't care for the God of War games, seems to me like Button-mashing goodness with some quicktime events, little more...but that doesn't mean I don't appreciate that the games are in fact amazing, interesting, and welldone.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 14, 2010)

stop buying square's bad games and maybe they'll pour more effort into them, it's as simple as that

you make a choice with your money, and that choice is infinitely more effective than any argument, any rant or any petition


----------



## Zydala (Oct 14, 2010)

Runa said:


> For instance, I didn't care for the God of War games, seems to me like Button-mashing goodness with some quicktime events, little more...but that doesn't mean I don't appreciate that the games are in fact amazing, interesting, and welldone.



That's kinda like me with FPS games. Just because I can't play 'em for crap doesn't mean I think there's tons of good ones out there :9


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 14, 2010)

Atona said:


> I certainly wouldn't say there has been something wrong with them "lately," that seems to imply that this is something recent.
> 
> In my eyes, *Final Fantasy X and Kingdom Hearts 2* served as the coffin for SquareEnix.
> The World Ends With You was the nail that sealed it shut.


 no


----------



## Atona (Oct 14, 2010)

Zydala said:


> What the --
> 
> WEWY was the last SE game I really actually enjoyed from start to finish! GOTY stuff there for me.
> 
> But hay I'll respect a difference of opinions too


 
Big part of it was that it wasn't very lefty-friendly. You could change your settings based on your dominant hand, but many of the commands and graphics didn't change, it was a bit hard to handle, unlike other games which flip the game and then also change on-screen directions to ABXY rather than /\ < > \/.



Superscooter143 said:


> no



Ye- AH HA HA HA HA HA HA
AH HA HA HA HA


----------



## Zydala (Oct 14, 2010)

Atona said:


> Big part of it was that it wasn't very lefty-friendly. You could change your settings based on your dominant hand, but many of the commands and graphics didn't change, it was a bit hard to handle, unlike other games which flip the game and then also change on-screen directions to ABXY rather than /\ < > \/.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh geez yeah I bet that DOES make a big difference in enjoyment :[ I mean hell it was like a two-hour learning curve for my brain just to get used to it, and I'm right-handed, so...


also dat scene jesus


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll tell you EXACTLY what the problem is.

Squaresoft partnered up with Enix.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 15, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I'll tell you EXACTLY what the problem is.
> 
> Squaresoft partnered up with Enix.


 
That was Square's fault entirely.  Had they not spent $150 million on that mega-flop of a flick *Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within*, they'd probably still be an independent developer.  Square's known for quitting and giving up, since Square Pictures folded less than six months after the movie tanked.  Just go ask Square of America how they're doing since *Secret of Evermore* failed to do the numbers they had hoped.  Oh that's right... they shut that studio down too.

Square's partnering with Enix wasn't necessarily a horrible thing, since it was the one thing that saved them from becoming a bankrupt developer.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> That was Square's fault entirely.  Had they not spent $150 million on that mega-flop of a flick *Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within*, they'd probably still be an independent developer.  Square's known for quitting and giving up, since Square Pictures folded less than six months after the movie tanked.  Just go ask Square of America how they're doing since *Secret of Evermore* failed to do the numbers they had hoped.  Oh that's right... they shut that studio down too.
> 
> Square's partnering with Enix wasn't necessarily a horrible thing, since it was the one thing that saved them from becoming a bankrupt developer.


 
Oh god I know, that movie was the biggest piece of shit I've ever been unfortunate enough to lay my eyes on, I couldn't even watch the whole thing. I seriously want to know what the fuck kind of drugs they were on when they thought that would be a good idea. Definitely their biggest mistake, but you'd think that two game companies who made really good titles on their own would come together and make EPIC games.

Obviously that's not what happened. Can anyone seriously name one game that Square Enix made that was anywhere near as good or successful as the games they made on their own?

Don't worry, I'll wait.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I'll tell you EXACTLY what the problem is.
> 
> Enix partnered up with Squaresoft.


 
Yeah, That's big problem.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, That's big problem.


 
No, I had it right the first time. Promise.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 16, 2010)

If they fuck up deus ex...
My childhood. Completely gone. I will an hero.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 16, 2010)

Atona said:


> Big part of it was that it wasn't very lefty-friendly. You could change your settings based on your dominant hand, but many of the commands and graphics didn't change, it was a bit hard to handle, unlike other games which flip the game and then also change on-screen directions to ABXY rather than /\ < > \/.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How can you prove in any way that Final Fantasy X was an awful game? Kingdom Hearts 2, people can have varying opinions on that one. 

But I thought FFX was in no way a bad game.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 16, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> How can you prove in any way that Final Fantasy X was an awful game? Kingdom Hearts 2, people can have varying opinions on that one.
> 
> But I thought FFX was in no way a bad game.


 
Gameplay-wise, *FFX* was pretty fun (I totally dug the battle system), but you have to admit that the character design and voice acting are pretty goddamn laughable.  From Seymour's ridiculous-looking hair antlers to Tidus' anti-symmetrical wardrobe and feathery lady-like hair, the only character I could honestly take seriously was Auron.  But Auron was just your average badass.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 16, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> How can you prove in any way that Final Fantasy X was an awful game? Kingdom Hearts 2, people can have varying opinions on that one.
> 
> But I thought FFX was in no way a bad game.


 
To be fair I wasn't fond of X myself. I loved the concept and the storyline, but I just couldn't like the characters (found them a bit flat; voice acting didn't help), and I wasn't as fond of the fighting/leveling system.

I can't say it was a bad game though. Just not my thing.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 16, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Gameplay-wise, *FFX* was pretty fun (I totally dug the battle system), but you have to admit that the character design and voice acting are pretty goddamn laughable.  From Seymour's ridiculous-looking hair antlers to Tidus' anti-symmetrical wardrobe and feathery lady-like hair, the only character I could honestly take seriously was Auron.  But Auron was just your average badass.


 Not even Wakka?


----------

